# Reputable laser level???



## timothy300858 (Mar 10, 2014)

I didn't even know what forum to put this under so I thought I would try here... Im getting ready to put in a drop ceiling in the lower level of my place... Without spending a ton on a really nice laser level, is there any alternatives that you guys would vouch for??? Something that will do a nice job without costing a bunch... I heard some of the cheaper ones aren't very stable (consistent) so I thought Id try here.. Thanks in advance


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Thought about renting a self leveling laser?
Really fast and simple to use. 
An alterative is a simple water level.
Go on the Home Depot Site and check one out.


----------



## timothy300858 (Mar 10, 2014)

I never really thought of that... I was just seeing if it would be worth it to buy one... I will look into renting I guess too


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

A real laser level will cost you almost $400.00 at least. Not worth it for one job.
A water level is nothing but a clear plastic tube filled with water.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

joecaption said:


> A real laser level will cost you almost $400.00 at least. Not worth it for one job.
> A water level is nothing but a clear plastic tube filled with water.


I've seen a lot of of ceilings installed with a water level. I've seen foundation grades marked out using water levels too.


----------



## timothy300858 (Mar 10, 2014)

Well if that's the case, I wont be buying a really good laser then... Is there anything against using a 4 ft level and doing it that way?? Or is that completely wrong??


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Usually I stay far away from low cost tools, but I made an exception in the case of a laser. One day I was at one of the big box stores, can't remember which one, and there was a sale on a combination rotating laser/laser level, with a tripod, for like $40. Couldn't pass it up. This thing has been great, I built a large deck using it, installed crown molding, tile, all sorts of things, and it worked really well. Not to put any gloss on the pig, but this is a cheap, Chinese made knockoff that runs on a few batteries, but it really performs. It is stable, the rotating beam is great, and when you need a spot laser you can switch from a rotating level to a spot level. Not to mention the tripod is calibrated so you can turn angles. So my conclusion is don't be too quick to dismiss cheap levels, I have had this one four years, no problems, many projects completed successfully.


----------



## timothy300858 (Mar 10, 2014)

See... I was just waiting for someone to chirp in on something alittle cheaper price wise... Im only going to be using it for the drop ceiling in my house... It doesn't need to be fancy and it def doesn't need to be high dollar... Thanks for the info.. I will def take a look at whats available.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

water levels are old school. very cheap effective and to the point. you need two people to use it. you just need clear hose, water and some food coloring

as for laser levels. bosch, dewalt are good lower cost ones.. ive used johnson laser levels but their hardly accurate

as for using a 4 ft level. if your going to leveling something 20 ' or more theres too much chance for error


----------



## timothy300858 (Mar 10, 2014)

Im not a fan of the water level thing... Id rather spend little bit of money and by a laser level... Ill have to check out the local stores.. thanks


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Not $40.00 like Daniels but worth a look.

http://www.harborfreight.com/Motorized-Rotary-Laser-Level-Kit-69247.html


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Millions of drop ceilings were installed back in the 70's and 80's before anyone except commercial contractors ever heard of laser levels,.How do you figure they did that?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i have a $50 ryobi self leveling laser. it works great !


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Tape measure, 4' foot level, and a chalk line..


----------



## hemdale (Oct 21, 2014)

I would suggest Stabila, BMI and Bosch. 
Just my two cents. 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

I second Kirk:


woodworkbykirk said:


> water levels are old school. very cheap effective and to the point. you need two people to use it. you just need clear hose, water and some food coloring..........


Your purpose for a laser level is to put in a *Drop Ceiling*

If you are picturing getting a self leveling laser that will highlight a laser line around the room close to the ceiling then you are looking at big bucks.
Most rotary self leveling rotary tripod mount lasers cannot be cranked up near high enough to mark a line near the ceiling.

Of course you can work with a any rotary laser using a transfer technique. An example would be let's say you have a rotary laser that can make a level line at 4' , but if you need let's say 7'-6" then make a 3'-6" story stick to mark a 7'-6" point around the room.
......Of course the story stick has to be held in a perfectly vertical position.

I would trust Kirk and EPlumber's experience in seeing Ceilings done with water levels.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

PaliBob said:


> ........a self leveling laser that will highlight a laser line around the room close to the ceiling then you are looking at big bucks................


 See the $$$ Laser below

To get the laser close to the ceiling the most efficient way is to use an Elevator Tripod.
These are reasonably priced in the DIY price range. However they really have to be used with a self leveling Laser because manual leveling requires looking down on the leveling bubbles from above. That's not practical when the Laser is close to the ceiling.

If you can live with without a rotating laser beam for ceiling work then an economy self leveling laser:
http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=Self+leveling+laser
mounted on a Elevator Tripod would work.


----------



## timothy300858 (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks but the water level is just not for me.. I will get it done someway.. But def not the janky water level way... Thanks for the comments though.. have a good day!!


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

timothy300858 said:


> Thanks but the water level is just not for me.. I will get it done someway.. But def not the janky water level way... Thanks for the comments though.. have a good day!!


I think the Egyptians loved having one when they built the pyramids
But some would argue it was the UFO's and their high tech gizmo's.... :jester:

Kidding aside- When you pick out your laser please let us know what you think about it.
The ones I've used are only for outside work such as slab grading or foundation elevations and they're darned expensive!
When I've seen the pro's using them on ceilings, they hung from the L metal- no tripod. Seemed to minimize knocking them over. Just a thought...


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Unless you're doing very long runs (commercial stuff) a tape measure and a chalk box is all you need for a dropped ceiling.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

PaliBob said:


> ............then an economy self leveling laser:
> http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=Self+leveling+laser
> mounted on a Elevator Tripod would work.


The Harbor Freight economy laser has been criticized for being very *dim* plus it is *Non Rotating*.


----------



## johncelvin (Jun 12, 2017)

Here is one laser level which is available at $50 price as well. One of my friend had used that one and it sounds too promising. 

ref:- https://virtuereview.com/best-laser-levels/


----------



## soap94 (Sep 25, 2015)

Here is a picture (in attachment) of some basic models which might fit you. 
Anyway, you should check amazon or other related websites (like this one http://www.laserlvl.com/) for reviews. 
Ain't nobody can help you here ( I think so)


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

It's a 3 year old thread.
It's either got it done, or just gave up.


----------



## soap94 (Sep 25, 2015)

Oso954 said:


> It's a 3 year old thread.
> It's either got it done, or just gave up.


sorry, my bad didn't even realized it


----------

